# Buddy Taping



## sryen1959 (May 2, 2013)

I would like to see a concensus of how you deal with buddy taping. I have researched this on many sites and it seems split between "strapping" or "closed fx w/o manip" codes are being used. Big difference in price for a few pieces of tape. Does it matter who tapes? What if it is a toe and they also apply a walking boot? Just curious to see how many we have on the different sides of this code.


----------



## aaron.lucas (May 2, 2013)

I think it depends on the purpose.  Why is the tape being used?  If the taping is done to immobilize a fracture, then yes I would feel comfortable billing fracture care.  On the other hand, if the tape is merely used as an adjunct to physical therapy, then I believe the strapping codes should be used.  That's my two cents though, anybody else?


----------

